# ci reviera 171 bathroom sink tap



## kiteswind (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys, just bought a 2003 ci riviera 171, just ran the water through the system only to find the sink tap in bathroom leaks when turned off (between a drip and a constant trickle ) :x anyway spoke to dealer i bought it off and they assured me the taps where checked and working ok (picked it up thursday). can anyone tell me is this likely to be a worn tap washer or a cracked tap. also its a round trip of 120 miles for me, should i take the m/h to them or should they come to me :? would be greatful for some info. cheers kiteswind


----------

